# Pfad



## lernen.2007 (16. Januar 2006)

Ich will die Pfad zu meinen Projekt ermitteln bzw. das absolute Pfad meinen Projektes die ich unter Eclipse erstellt habe.Wie kann ich es denn machen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schon mal ein:

```
System.out.println(new File("").getAbsolutePath());
```
 versucht?

 Gruss Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (16. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich mit MAIN ausführe dann ist mein Pfad auch das aktuelle ProjektPfad.

Aber wenn ich mit Tomcat aufrufe dann waehlt er dann folgende Pfad:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Erkan Erpolat\Eigene Dateien\eclipse

Warum denn das?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Das Konstrukt:

```
new File("").getAbsolutePath()
```
 gibt eben den Pfad des aktuellen Verzeichnisses (Current Working Directory) zurück .

 Gruß Tom


----------



## rojaciwan (16. Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich dann machen dass ich die Pfad zu aktuellen Project  bekomme?

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo!



> Wie kann ich dann machen dass ich die Pfad zu aktuellen Project  bekomme?


 In dem du den Java launcher eben aus dem Projektverzeichnis aus startest...


```
package de.tutorials.training;
 
 import java.io.File;
 
 /**
  * 
  */
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class FileExample {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) {
 		System.out.println(new File("").getAbsolutePath());
 	}
 
 }
```
 

```
E:\eclipse\3.2M4\eclipse\workspace\de.tutorials.training\bin>java de.tutorials.training.FileExample
 E:\eclipse\3.2M4\eclipse\workspace\de.tutorials.training\bin
 
 E:\eclipse\3.2M4\eclipse\workspace\de.tutorials.training\bin>cd ..
 
 E:\eclipse\3.2M4\eclipse\workspace\de.tutorials.training>java -cp .\bin de.tutorials.training.FileExample
 E:\eclipse\3.2M4\eclipse\workspace\de.tutorials.training
```
 


> rojaciwan


 Weshalb hast du dir denn jetzt schon wieder einen Account angelegt?

 Gruß Tom


----------



## rojaciwan (16. Januar 2006)

Das war mein Bruder


----------

